# Hsbc/altisource



## kaynppreservation (Aug 27, 2013)

Was at a property with Realtor and she said that HSBC has taken all of their files and moved them all to Altisource. So I am assuming that if this has happened, means that Screwguard has lost another client. I know altisource doesn't pay great at all or even if you will get paid. I am hearing more rumblings as well with SG and wondering if they are about to bust or what do you all think. I know what most of you think of SG anyway.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Safeguard isn''t going anywhere.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard isn''t going anywhere.


too bad!!!!..... the world would be such a better place:thumbup:


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Safeguard is behind right now because they just signed all of New England for Fannie Mae REO. HSBC is most likely moving to Altisource because none of the BOTG can make any money off of their orders ... no allowables and no bid approvals. It won't matter what company they have service their orders; if the BOTG can't make any money off of them, then they are always going to be the last orders done.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I just got an email from Altisource looking for contractors to cover New York areas.
I assume there pay is very low?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> I just got an email from Altisource looking for contractors to cover New York areas.
> I assume there pay is very low?


It's negotiable if you are working for them directly.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I got the same email.The problem is they want the entire state covered.There is no way possible.In Rockland where i am located the counties around here all need to be licensed and it cost$$$ There is no way possible.


----------



## shsr (Jan 30, 2013)

HSBC is selling their whole US servicing portfolio. That's what the local HSBC broker told me FWIW


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Presented without comment :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Zuse said:


> Presented without comment :icon_rolleyes:


OMG!!!! That's BS


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Presented without comment :icon_rolleyes:


Hallmark?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Hallmark?



Actual Christmas card sent out HSBC Home Owners..Crazy I know.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Actual Christmas card sent out HSBC Home Owners..Crazy I know.


It's amazing to me how many properties we get in February and March that still have the Christmas decorations up.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> It's amazing to me how many properties we get in February and March that still have the Christmas decorations up.


For some odd reason we always get hanging light bids back.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> For some odd reason we always get hanging light bids back.


When we carry the tree to the curb we like to place the presents neatly under it with care.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

lakeshore67 said:


> OMG!!!! That's BS


 You know what is really sad about this.........Some where in the corporate hierarchy some idiot thought this would be a good idea. 
"this will show we have a heart and are reaching out while we pull the rug out from underneath them" "Johnson my boy you are on the fast track to a promotion excellent thinking"  idiots!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

shsr said:


> HSBC is selling their whole US servicing portfolio. That's what the local HSBC broker told me FWIW


They sold to SPS.


----------



## damaton (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually HSBC just closed their marketing division. Altisource will market the properties through Hubzu. SG will continue to service the preservation activities. We are an AS contractor and all we do is Broker sign off, house measurements, marketing sign info, etc.


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

Of course SG isn't going anywhere we contractors pay them very well. Do you know that Hud pays SG $175 for grass cuts and they pay us a mere $28 to $35 I've been with them for over 10 years and I have been asking for a increase in pay with no success so this was my last year. if you have employees that been with you that long I'm sure you have given them a pay increase a time or two. SG is getting harder and harder to due business with.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

$175 per property per month, NOT per cut.............


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

I applied to Altisource and they said they were going to hire me for my states REO work then they come back wanting Audited Financials, HO::Y #*@% do you know what that costs???? My accountant wanted 30,000!

If screwguard would ever pay me everything I'm owed maybe then I could do it.


----------



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

Pretty sure the line about having your house repossessed was added later.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Motovated Pro said:


> Of course SG isn't going anywhere we contractors pay them very well. Do you know that Hud pays SG $175 for grass cuts and they pay us a mere $28 to $35 I've been with them for over 10 years and I have been asking for a increase in pay with no success so this was my last year. if you have employees that been with you that long I'm sure you have given them a pay increase a time or two. SG is getting harder and harder to due business with.


So, you think of yourself as a SG employee? Brilliant! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

:detective:


Justgettinby said:


> Pretty sure the line about having your house repossessed was added later.


What? No way! Seriously? :detective: :whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

kaynppreservation said:


> Was at a property with Realtor and she said that HSBC has taken all of their files and moved them all to Altisource. So I am assuming that if this has happened, means that Screwguard has lost another client. I know altisource doesn't pay great at all or even if you will get paid. I am hearing more rumblings as well with SG and wondering if they are about to bust or what do you all think. I know what most of you think of SG anyway.



Alti pays pretty decent if you're the one getting the work out of the gate....


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

No my property manager showed it to me off his computer it's 175 per yard


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

this is also public information on the hud web sight


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

does anyone know altisources direct pay per cu yd etc.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Motovated Pro said:


> this is also public information on the hud web sight


Where? in the 2010 letter this $175 number is not in there.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

You see some contractors think they know it all.. they see one number thats it. 





mtmtnman said:


> $175 per property per month, NOT per cut.............


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

He has no clue!



joeinpi said:


> where? In the 2010 letter this $175 number is not in there.


----------

